# chicken wings again



## hugo (Dec 27, 2011)

very much enjoying all this info from everyone as i am hoping to find a puppy shortly. may i ask if the chicken wing is a meal and how often can they be fed. think my breeder uses puppy pedigree chum. thanks


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I tend to give one chicken wing a day as a meal replacement. They weigh approx 100g. They are usually wolfed down in minutes!!


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

i give a chicken wing for tea, as jane said they weigh 100g approx. mine also love them,and eat with pleasure.


----------

